# Tune-up



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Hey people.. I know alot of ya are gonna get pissed about me asking this, and are gonna give me the infamous "search" post... but honestly my car just topped 50 k, I just replaced the exhaust,(cat back) and my fuel filter was changed about 4k ago.. what basically needs to be replaced? The fuel filter was original, so i get the feeling that everything else under the hood is original also. I havent looked at my spark plugs or anything like that.... I seem to be running a tad bit rich.. no big problem, no CEL,.. gas mileage is still in the mid to upper 30's... however my new exhaust has a lil black powder on the exit of the muffler. Thanks people.. really appreciate the help. Again, sorry for the irritation that i know some of you are gonna get from this post.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I don't know what the question was, but I'm gonna guess its about the black stuff on the muffler. That's carbon, which builds up on everything from the exhaust manifold to the muffler (happens when you burn fuel). Nothing to worry about.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Thanks man... I appreciate you posting. My question was basically what needs to be replaced after 50k miles..? Plugs/wires/Distributor/?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

'98200SXse said:


> *Plugs/wires/Distributor/? *


yes

it also wouldnt hurt to flush your radiator


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *yes
> 
> it also wouldnt hurt to flush your radiator *


Also wouldn't hurt to switch to synthetic (Mobil 1) when you change your oil, and also you should flush your tranny, and maybe replace the gear oil/transmission fluid with a synthetic based one, to increase performance and life.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Fuel filter.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I will list it all in one for you.

1) Plugs.
2) Wires.
3) Distributor cap and rotor.
4) Fuel filter.
5) Adjust timing, should be 10 +/- 2 BTDC.
6) Coolant flush.
7) Air filter, if you haven't changed it in six months.

Synthetic tranny fluid isn't a bad idea, but I wouldn't recommend it if you don't beat on it. At 50k miles, you're really in no need for it. Do it when next summer comes around.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

harris81 said:


> *5) Adjust timing, should be 10 +/- 2 BTDC.
> *


why? when he can advance it to 15degrees for free power?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

He can, but he would have to use premium gas. I was giving him factory spec recommendations. I don't know whether he is performance inclined or not. You can't just go about telling people that they should go to 15* BTDC. Not everyone wants power or has the desire to fill their cars with 91+ octane. I'd rather be safe and assume that he is a regular joe and therefore recommend him factory specifications than tell him to do something and end up being blamed for it in case his engine decides to go out on him. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

o, ok...well, i just never see anyone around here who doesnt want a lil something out of their engine, so i figured he could advance it like most of us


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

He might want performance, I don't know. He didn't specify. Ofcourse, if he posted a thread that said that he wanted to know how to get more power, I would flame him for posting a repetitive noob question, and then tell him to search.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Yeah actually I am performance inclined, I havent advanced my timing though,my engine only has 50k on it, last thing i need is problems, and I dont like paying more for the gas unless i'm drag racing all the time. The added power would be nice, but its not an everyday need in my case. Not too many rice racers; no offense; around here so the added power isnt needed just yet. When I get pulled on by another honda, it may cross my mind.


----------

